# looking for coding/billing position



## lec121661 (Jun 14, 2009)

If anyone has a begining coding position or experienced biller positon available i am attaching my resume for review. I am presently in the RHIT program i have my CCA, and will be sitting for my CPC in August. I have experience billing and coding. i am looking to be able to advance my skills. I am attaching my resume for review.

thank you,
LaTanya Cross, CCA
LaTanya Cross
1436 Gabriel Drive
Norfolk, Virginia 23502
clatanya@yahoo.com
(757) 200-7495 

Objective: To obtain a position within the Health Information Systems that will allow me to be able to utilize my educational and work experiences.

Education:

Tidewater Community College
Virginia Beach campus
2006- Present
Health Information Technology Major

Nassau Community College
Garden City, New York
1998-2000
Medical Office Technology Major

Employment
NeuroSurgical Specialists, Inc.
580 Main Street Suite 200
Norfolk, Virginia 23510
October 2008- Present
Accounts Receivable/ Surgical Coder/Biller
Reviewing of Operative Reports and applying specific code sets to out patient and inpatient surgeries. Follow up on insurance claim denials for incorrect bundling of procedures and correcting claims for correct surgical procedures, coding of physicians office visits. Scanning of medical records, into the Electronic health records for office and hospital visits, posting charges, accounts receivable

Amerigroup Corporation
April 2006- October 2008
Claims Analyst II- telecommuter
Reviewing Claims for payment and verifying to see if correct CPT and diagnosis match. In addition, checking to make sure authorizations are on file and to see if secondary insurance is on file before processing claim.

Granby Dialysis
May 2005-May 2006
Dialysis Technician
Checking vital signs, assisting co-workers in both non-emergency, and emergency situations. cannulation of patients for dialysis treatment to start, medical record Charting of vital signs, concurrent review of medical record prior to treatment and termination of treatment 



Sentara Leigh Hospital
June 2004-December 2005
Administrative Assistant
Data entry, chart maintenance, and assisting nurses with patients
Medical record review for any deficiencies; example missing provider signature missing nurses signature, transcribing physician orders, and submitting them into data system for retrieval from various departments. 



Dr. James E. Henry, D.O
December 2002- June 2004
Processed medical claims according to health plan policies. Adding charges and submitting claims electronically. Assisted customer's inquiries and complaints; Proven ability to handle large volume calls in a professional and courteous manner. Answered calls, entered data, faxed, typed, and made outbound follow-up calls. Accustomed to fast-paced, high pressured positions, demonstrated ability to prioritize multiple tasks, meet deadlines, and provide quality service


Accomplishments: CCA Certified through AHIMA, AHIMA member, AAPC member, will be sitting for RHIT exam May of 2010


----------



## Eddie (Aug 7, 2009)

With all of your credentials you still have a hard time locating work? If your having a hard time imagine me as a new graduate.

Keep trying.

Good luck,

ep


----------

